# Bei "submit" nur Funktion ausführen.



## kellerton (10. August 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits.

Hier direkt erstmal mein Code, damit Ihr wisst wovon ich rede  


```
<?php 
echo "<form method='GET' action=''>" ;
echo "<table width='122'>";
echo "<table class='chatbutton'>";
echo "<tr>";
echo "<td> " ;
echo "<input type='text' name='nachricht' maxlength='50' size='16' value='$nachricht'>" ;
echo "</td>" ;
echo "<td>" ;
echo "<input class='button' type='submit' name='submit' value='Go' onclick='this.form.submit()' >" ;
echo "</td>" ;
echo "</tr>";
echo "</table>";
echo "</form>";
?>
```

Zum geschehen.
Ich habe mir zum üben eine HP erstellt, mit DB Zugriff.
Habe nun via php nen Chat gebaut.

Es klappt auch alles wunderbar! 
Ich kann meine Nachrichten speichern und sie werden ausgegeben, so wie ich es mag.    
Die Seiten habe ich ein wenig gestückelt,  zur besseren verarbeitung uns Styling.  
Daher nicht über den halben Code wundern 

Nun habe ich das Problem,   wohlbemerkt,   man muss die HP erst etwas runterscrollen, um den Absende  (Go)  Button sehen zu können.
Wenn ich nun auf Ihn klicke, wird der Text klasse abgesendet und in der DB gespeichert.
Jedoch zieht mir das Browser Fenster immer wieder ganz nach oben.
Also so wie wenn ich die Seite neu lade.

Gibt es irgendeine Funktion,  Möglichkeit um das zu verhindern ?
Bei zb F5 bleibt die Seite auch auf der gleichen Stelle. So hätte ich es auch gerne.
Mag sein das es da auch was via Java gibt, aber da ich nur Ahnung von PHP und HTML habe,   habe ich es im Java Thread besser nicht gepostet. 


Hoffe auf viele nette Antworten 


MFG
Kellerton


----------



## SpiceLab (10. August 2011)

Versuch's mal hiermit:


```
onclick='this.form.submit();return false'
```


----------



## kellerton (10. August 2011)

Hallo spicelab.

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Habe es gerade getestet, aber leider will es immer noch nicht.
"Pusht mich immer noch hoch zum Anfang"

Dennoch danke für die Hilfe !

MFG


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (11. August 2011)

Hi,

naja in <form> giebst du ja action='' an,
das bedeutet die seite soll sich selber neu laden, GET ohne neu laden denke ich geht nicht!
Du könntest also z.B. dem Button oder etwas anderem "unten" eine id geben, also id="ansprungNachSubmit"

Dann musst du nur noch action='deineSeite.php#ansprungNachSubmit' angeben.

Gruß


----------



## kellerton (11. August 2011)

Achso,  
du meinst die Seite beim neu laden, 
auf einen bestimmten Punkt zu fixieren.
Zb auf ein <div> unter dem Button.
Damit die Seite dann aufs <div> springt und nicht mehr nach oben ?

MFG
Kellerton


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (11. August 2011)

genau.

javaDeveloper2011


----------

